# Help!!



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 10, 2011)

Does any one here have experience with this seed site..I was thinking about ordering from them...
hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 10, 2011)

I have used them with success to US, but this was a few years ago.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 10, 2011)

You need to change the http to hxxp in your post. No live links allowed!!!!


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 10, 2011)

dont know how


----------



## nova564t (Feb 10, 2011)

Just edit and replace tt with xx


----------



## frankcos (Feb 10, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> Does any one here have experience with this seed site..I was thinking about ordering from them...


I just got my third successful order from them this afternoon. I would highly recommend them.Has always taken between 7 and 10 days from them to Boston for delivery.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome thanks frank..Are there seeds good as well


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 10, 2011)

their seeds are good.  But they aren't the seed producers, they are a seed distibutor, so they do not actually grow the seeds.  They represent different breeders and the quality of the breeder's genetics and seed vitality will change from breeder to breeder.  Really the only thing a seed distributor can do to affect the quality of your seeds is store them poorly or for too long before shipping them....and maybe shipping them packaged poorly so that your seeds arrive crushed or something.  When I used them every seed strain I ordered produced plants.  I remember getting at least 8 out of 10 to germinate for each strain.


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 10, 2011)

they seem to be more expensive than attitude also, so why not go with the tude?


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 10, 2011)

I also heard that every time you have seeds sent to your house  it sends up a red flag is this true


----------



## frankcos (Feb 10, 2011)

I really don't think there are any red flags, I have done it 3 times now with no problems.If someone was aware of it it would be stopped all together, not flagged IMO.The reason I use them instead of the Tude is because they sell single seeds so u can mix and match.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 11, 2011)

Attitude used to have a pick and mix section but I'm not sure if they still do.  As far as red flags, I think they just take your seeds home and grow they're own. lol.  No red flags or there would be a lot more talk about it.  No worries mate.  PEACE!!


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 11, 2011)

yes attitude still has the pick and mix


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> I also heard that every time you have seeds sent to your house  it sends up a red flag is this true



No that is not true either.


----------

